# Cold sensation in throat



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone else get this? I'm used to the feeling of burning acid heat but last few days have had horrid cold feeling - lasted all day tues but first appeared on Mon when stressed in driving lesson...came with feeling about to faint and be sick. Take Pariet 20mg twice a day and domperidone. Anyone else get it? Is it acid? Is it GERD getting more serious - ulcer etc?? Thanks.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiI used to get that sometimes. not sure why. i couldent pin point anything that i did or ate that made it happen it just did sometimes.CheersIan


----------

